# L’Apple TV 4 et la sécurité



## Cynthia88 (10 Octobre 2019)

Salut tout le monde 
Voilà j’aimerais acheter une Apple TV mais je ne connais pas grand chose donc désolée d’avance si ma question peut paraître ridicule. 

Donc Voilà j’aimerais savoir si toutes les personnes qui ont également une Apple TV peuvent voir le contenu de mon téléphone ou Ipad quand je l’utiliserais ? Et aussi quand j’utiliserai l’airplay ? 
Est-ce possible que ces gens pourront connaître mon mot de passe identifient de mon iPhone ?

Si je ne regarde YouTube sur mon Apple TV et mes photos ces gens pourront voir le contenu de mon iPhone et y avoir accès ?

Voilà j’espère que vous pourrez m’aider et répondre à ma question et vous en remercie d’avance


----------



## Oizo (10 Octobre 2019)

Salut,



Cynthia88 a dit:


> j’aimerais savoir si toutes les personnes qui ont également une Apple TV peuvent voir le contenu de mon téléphone ou Ipad quand je l’utiliserais ? Et aussi quand j’utiliserai l’airplay ?
> Est-ce possible que ces gens pourront connaître mon mot de passe identifient de mon iPhone ? Si je ne regarde YouTube sur mon Apple TV et mes photos ces gens pourront voir le contenu de mon iPhone et y avoir accès ?



Non le contenu du téléphone ne sera pas accessible. Avec Airplay, ce qui est visible sur l'AppleTV est uniquement ce que tu envoies à l'écran, rien d'autre.
Si tu synchronises ton AppleTV et ton iPhone avec iCloud, il pourra y afficher ta photothèque, mais c'est au choix, il n'y a rien qui sera disponible par défaut.

Pour YouTube l'historique des vidéos vues pourra être vu par les autres utilisateur de ce même AppleTV si tu l'as synchronisé avec ton compte, mais là encore ce n'est pas obligatoire et on peut effacer l'historique.


----------



## Cynthia88 (12 Octobre 2019)

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse c’est bien gentil 

Donc si j’ai bien compris lorsque j’utilise AirPlay et que je copie mon iPhone sur l’Apple TV Les autres utilisateurs pourront voir ce que j’affiche et donc ce ne sera pas une bonne idée d’afficher mes SMS Ni d’envoyet des mails avec mon ordi ?

J’ai ententu qu’avec AirPlay je pourais téléphoner en appelle visio et voir la personne à qui je téléphone sur mon Apple TV et donc si je comprends bien là aussi les utilisateurs pourront écouter la conversation  ?

Merci pour les infos concernant YouTube 

Désolée pour toutes mes questions j’espère que ça ne te dérange pas mais je ne connaissais pas Apple TV avant 

Un grand merci d’avance


----------



## Oizo (12 Octobre 2019)

Ca dépend de la source copiée sur l'AppleTV, avec certaines sources les notifications de messages peuvent s'afficher sur la recopie d'écran oui.

Pour la visio oui on peut également faire de la recopie d'écran et évidemment dans ce cas ça profite à tous ceux qui voient l'écran.


----------



## Cynthia88 (12 Octobre 2019)

Oh ok merci beaucoup tu a l’aire de bien connaître le sujet je vais donc éviter de regarder mes SMS et mes mails je m’en contenterais d’utiliser mes applications jeux et photos. 

Juste une petite question si tu me le permet. Si je télécharge une application sur l’Apple TV est-ce que les utilisateurs pourront avoir accès à mon mot de passe ?

Désolée pour le dérangement mais ça me semble une question importante 

D’avance merci


----------



## Oizo (12 Octobre 2019)

Non une fois identifié le mot de passe ne sera visible nulle part, quelle que soit l'application.


----------



## Cynthia88 (12 Octobre 2019)

Oh ok merci beaucoup tu m’a bien aidé c’est Gentil Je vais en acheter une et encore merci pour les infos et conseils


----------

